# Kelp4less soluble SOP



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Has anyone used kelp4less soluble sulfate of potash?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/14-lbs-POT...:2PAAAOxy14VRXa4N:sc:USPSPriority!30135!US!-1


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Probably not helpful, but I've bought their granular SOP when an ebay coupon was available. It seems like good quality stuff and arrived promptly.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Durso81 said:


> Has anyone used kelp4less soluble sulfate of potash?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/14-lbs-POT...:2PAAAOxy14VRXa4N:sc:USPSPriority!30135!US!-1


Yes.

It was a mess to apply in the spreader and in any reasonable amount in liquid form.

Clogged up my sprayer and it took a good while to ungunk it.

The spreader was a mess too, and an uneven application.

I bought it instead of the granular on accident, had to use it.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Durso81 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used kelp4less soluble sulfate of potash?
> ...


Yeah can only imagine it not going well in a spreader.

When you mixed it did you use warm or hot water to dissolve it?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

:smile: :smile: :smile: @Durso81 I dont remember, but probably cold as indont ever remember filling that backpack sprayer in the house from a warm faucet.

There are some things even Mrs. HoosierLawnGnome will not tolerate... 😬🤣


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

My family goes through a gallon of milk once a week. So I save the bottle, fill them 3/4 with hot water inside, mix my concentrates in the hot water outside, then throw them away.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> My family goes through a gallon of milk once a week. So I save the bottle, fill them 3/4 with hot water inside, mix my concentrates in the hot water outside, then throw them away.


Yeah that's what I was thinking of doing.

@HoosierLawnGnome that was probably your problem in the sprayer, it is supposed to be diluted 1lb in 1 gallon of warm or hot water.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I didnt add more than I could get to dissolve, and it still gunked it up. Worked fine at first, sure. So I normally discourage people from using it. Maybe there are some nozzles that wont clog as easily. Maybe use even less, sure.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

How about mix it in with milo like a micro nutrient. Spray lightly with water n mix together. Then use the spreader


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> How about mix it in with milo like a micro nutrient. Spray lightly with water n mix together. Then use the spreader


At that point, why not get a cheaper 50 lbs bag of SOP?


----------

